# Lost my betta Mango...



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

I found Mango dead this morning. It wasn't totally unexpected, he went downhill pretty fast in this last week, and didn't eat the last two days. Not sure what got him, but my last ditch effort of Tetracycline clearly didn't help.

I've had him for about a year, and he did have a bit of a rough go of it. Started out in a tank as a "female" with two other "females" (ie one male and one that actually was a female). Once I got that sorted out, he and the female (Rosemary) got to split a 10g tank. All was good, until he somehow injured himself, buggering up his jaw and breaking one of his ventral fins. Once the bump on his head healed up, it didn't slow him down at all. Until he started having swim bladder issues a few months ago. Tried various different treatments, but nothing helped.

This last week he's just been sitting on the bottom, breathing heavily. 
What surprises me is that his tank-mate, Rosemary outlived him. She's got a gimpy pectoral fin, and was having swim bladder issues before Mango's showed up. But she's still as bright eyed and bushy tailed as always!

Anyhow, this leaves me with a bit of quandary with what to do with my various tanks with dwindling stock. 
I've got the 10g Rosey is currently in. Rosey would probably do better in a smaller tank, since she can't swim too well, but I don't have another small tank.
I've got my very first 15g, with just 4 white cloud minnows in it. I've had bettas in this tank before, but they haven't done well. My guy Enigma used to be in there, but developed (again) swim bladder issues, so I scooped him out, and put him in my 2.5g. Got the SBD cleared up, and he seems happy as a clam in the little 2.5g, even though he's a pretty big guy. I considered putting him back in the 15g, but he seems quite content in the little tank, and I don't want to mess that up.

Anyhow, the options I'm possibly looking at are either moving Rosey to the 15g or the minnows to the 10g. I'm hesitant to do either, because I can't shake the feeling that either the 15g or the minnows are "contaminated" with this mystery illness that's been going around my tanks. On the other hand, Rosey probably wouldn't mind the company. She always looks her brightest when there's action around her.

Or I could try trading down/swapping the 10g for a smaller tank, just for Rosey.

It's just kind of depressing looking at two nearly empty tanks, not to mention having to clean them.

Sorry if I'm going on, just kind of needed to get this stuff out of my head.

RIP Mango


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I am sorry to hear about your loss Bulldog, Mango was sure a beauty. 
I am not sure about your predicament though, I have had a betta in the 33 community and they did not fair so well for me, but in the 10 he did great. It is hard once you associate a tank with doom. I have a death trap tank as well. You could always get a few more small fish to put in the 15 and leave Rosey. There are some very beautiful small tetras out there. 
My condolences to you and RIP Mango.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks OCD.

At least for now, I think Rosey is going to stay in the 10g. The 15 gal I was thinking about possibly doing a coldwater tank, since the WCMM are really cold water fish, but I didn't want to spend too much on fish right now.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for the loss of Mango 

Brian


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww! I remember when you got him, I'm sorry


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry about the loss of Mango. I remember your Betta thread from before. Very lovely fish.

I have been considering downsizing my Bettas so that I could concentrate on a smaller group myself. I think it really is best for me and them.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, he was beautiful.
I guess Rosy would be best in a smaller tank and it would be easier for you.
Why don't you add something to the 15 g to cheer you up? I would give you some endlers or guppies but I just saw you're in Kelowna.


----------



## Kuec (Oct 21, 2010)

Aww sorry for your betta RIP mango

When my first betta died i freaked out  LOL
I moved my female betta to my 10 gallon tank with guppies, she get along pretty well with em
I'd offer you a betta for free (i have to many!!!) but you're all the way in kelwona!!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry for your loss - he was a really lovely looking betta.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Mango has passed away. He was a beautiful fish and is one of the few fish that I know by name on the forum.

Have you thought of rescaping Rosie's tank? Planting it heavily, removing the divider, maybe adding some shrimp? She might feel that it's a small tank even though it's ten gallons. You might enjoy the fresh look. 

The 'mystery disease' is the stumbling point. Otherwise, I'd suggest putting Rosie in the 15 gallon with the white clouds and possibly even adding some endlers. What would you think of removing the minnows, sterilizing the tank completely, rescaping it, and then putting the minnows back in without their water? They're probably immune to whatever was in the tank (if there was anything) and the tank would likely be safe for other fish. Then, you could add Rosie and some other fish, maybe plants and otos.

Sorry about Mango.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks all 

I'll definitely be removing the divider the 10, probably today, and give the tank a good clean.
I've thought about removing the minnows and doing a full clean on the 15 gal, but at the same time, I don't know, I have a feeling that the minnows might be "carriers" for something... I'm pretty sure 3 of them are 3 of my original 5 minnows, which were in with my first betta. 

I would love to do a heavily planted tank, but I've never had any luck with low-tech planting (that's what the 15g was originally supposed to be), and I'm not sure if I'm up to maintaining a higher-tech planted right now... But my java moss does very well xD

Long term with the 15g, what I'd like to do is get some non-jumping, flashy fish for it, since it's rimless and would look really nice without a jumble of egg crate on the top.

I've got 3 guppies living in one of the turtle tanks, and I considered moving them to the 15g, but to be honest, I don't like guppies. Endlers I like though... Haven't seen them too often in Kelowna though.

But maybe giving the 10g a fresh look might be the ticket. Even just moving the stuff around a bit... A thought I just had: I've got a fun bubbler thingy in the turtle tank, it's a big reptile eye, and when it's hooked up, the eye blinks. Never have had it hooked up, since I don't have air pumps on the turt tanks. Might be fun to add that to the 10g. A new background wouldn't go amiss either.

Thanks again all! It's nice to look at that old pic of Mango, in his old glory, since he lost a lot of his colour in his last little while.


----------

